# [Conseil] Plan de partionnement

## Thesalan

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens enfin de décider de franchir la pas au full-linux, soit fini le dual boot avec windows. Jusqu'a présent toutes mes partitions était en ntfs sauf une petite pour ma gentoo. 

Je souhaite donc garder plus que mon linux et je voudrais avec quelques conseils sur le partionnement que je dois faire, en sachant que c'est un laptop avec deux disques durs de 320go (5400tr/min) et que je compte tout de meme virtualiser 1 ou 2 os (opensolaris pour les cours et un windows quand meme pr certaines applis - oui c'est donc pas tout a fait un full-linux :p)

Donc que me conseillez vous? étant donné qu'il y a deux disque durs, que dois-je separer? mettre mon home a coté? portage? os virtualisé? ou peut etre que faire un raid serait plus avantageux? C'est sur que ca depend de moi, mais ayant toujours garder linux a part sur une partition de ~40go, maintenant que je veut le mettre partout je suis un perdu :p

Merci d'avance

----------

## lefoid

Salut

Ce lien peut te donner des idées :

http://gentoo.neysx.org/doc/en/articles/partition-planning-tips.xml

A + ...

----------

## Pixys

Utilise LVM2, c'est simple à mettre en place et très pratique à l'usage.

 Pour le reste c'est pas évident de répondre, il y a quasiment un plan de partitionnement par personne... le sujet a été abordé maintes fois, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur en fouillant un peu.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

+1 pour du full LVM2 (tu peut booter dessus avec a grub2)

----------

## Thesalan

Oui en effet LVM2 à l'air très interessant!!!

Mais sinon comment pourrai-je tirer le meilleur parti de mes deux disques durs pour le systeme? Etant donné que je compile en ram je ne pense pas que se soit interessant de mettre /var/tmp sur l'autre disque, en revanche mettre les images de virtual box sur le second le sera plus. Vu la quantité de place je suis un peu perdu :p Je vais surement tout garder le systeme sur le 1er, avec mon /home aussi, mais apres tout ce qui est medias sur le 2nd disque style /home/thesalan/librairies... 

Comment feriez vous??

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pour les perf un raid 0, mais faut avoir de quoi faire des sauvegardes, et puis ça a sûrement un impact négatif sur l'autonomie dans le cas d'un portable.

Le meilleur compromis c'est un vg par disque,  le système et /home sur le premier disque et les données sur le second (comme tu a dit). Sinon tu peut fusionner les deux disques au seins du même vg pour plus de souplesse (et mettre toutes tes données dans un giga /home, c'est ce que j'ai fait) mais dans ce cas comme pour un raid 0 prévoir des sauvegardes fréquentes.

----------

## Thesalan

hum je suppose que un vg est l'équivalent d'une partition avec LVM2?

(edit: vg = volume group, merci wikipedia

Sinon je n'ai rien pour le moment niveau systeme de sauvegarde donc je pense partir vers 1 disque systeme + home, 1 disque medias/stockage. En revanche l'idée d'avoir les deux disques sur la meme partition ne m'inspire pas trop (ne pas savoir sur quel disque se trouve mes données :-/)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

J'avais aussi demandé 2/3 conseils à l'époque pour un bon plan de partition.

Voici le thread si ça peut t'aider.

Mais je te conseil vivement l'utilisation de lvm, par contre, garde toujours à l'esprit qu'il est plus facile d'agrandir une partoche que de la réduire   :Wink:  .

----------

## Thesalan

Merci Kurgan, ton post m'a bien été utile! 

Bon alors j'ai pondu un 1er jet (du moins je me suis très fortement inspiré de ton fstab :p) :

```
/dev/vg/root            /                       ext4

/dev/vg/boot            /boot                   ext4

/dev/vg/swap            none                    swap

/dev/vg/home            /home                   ext4

/dev/vg/media           /home/fab/medias        ext4 

/dev/vg/virtual         /home/fab/.VirtualBox   ext4 

/dev/vg/usr             /usr                    ext4

/dev/vg/usr_portage     /usr/portage            reiserfs

/dev/vg/var             /var                    ext4

/dev/vg/var_tmp         /var/tmp                reiserfs

/dev/vg/tmp             /tmp                    reiserfs
```

J'ai donc décidé d'utiliser ext4, maintenant qu'il est dispo en stable et qui selon qq bench trouvé sur la toile est très performant par rapport a ext3.

En revanche que pensez vous de reiserfs4? est il conseiller d'y passer ou non? j'ai vu qu'il y avai une version experimentale dans zen-sources, estce qu'elle encore si experimentale que ca?

Sinon tout sera je pense sur le 1er disque, hormis /home/fab/medias, virtualbox, et peut etre les tmp et la swap, mais bon je ne l'ai jamais vu utilisé, donc je ne sais pas si c'est bien utile..

Que pensez-vous de tout ceci? et niveau espace disque que me conseillez vous concernant /usr, /var...

----------

## brubru

Salut.

Si tu enlèves /usr, /var et /tmp de / il ne reste plus grand chose dans /, est-ce que ça vaut le coup ? Plus tu fais de partition, plus le système reste d'être déséquilibré (plein de place dans une partition, plus rien dans une autre). Mais bon ça doit être gérable avec LVM

Bruno

----------

## Bio

 *brubru wrote:*   

> Si tu enlèves /usr, /var et /tmp de / il ne reste plus grand chose dans /, est-ce que ça vaut le coup ?

 

Ca vaut surtout le coup pour des considérations de sécurité.

 *brubru wrote:*   

> Plus tu fais de partition, plus le système reste d'être déséquilibré (plein de place dans une partition, plus rien dans une autre). Mais bon ça doit être gérable avec LVM

 

Oui et c'est justement tout l'intérêt de LVM   :Wink: 

J'ajouterai aux messages plus haut qu'en effet LVM est une très bonne option mais alors dans ce cas je te conseille vivement de mettre du RAID 1 en dessous, parce que si un disque lâche tu perds tout.

----------

## kwenspc

 *brubru wrote:*   

> Salut.
> 
> (plein de place dans une partition, plus rien dans une autre)

 

Il faut aussi avoir des tailles de partitions pertinentes. C'est pas vraiment un problème.

Reste à savoir ce que Thesalan a pris comme taille pour chaque partition (LVM ou pas, le mieux c'est quand même d'avoir le "compas dans l'oeil" et de faire les choses bien dès le départ)

[edit] Pour LVM, mettre du RAID1 derrière n'est pas forcément une bonne idée pour toutes les partitions (ça ramollit pas mal la bécane). Par exemple si Thesalan fait une sauvegarde de son système de temps en temps (stage 4) il n'y a aucun soucis pour son système. Je dirais même que pour les partitions systèmes (afin d'avoir des chargement plus rapide etc...) RAID 0 est tout indiqué  :Smile: 

Personnellement je met du RAID 1 uniquement sur ma partition home (qui ne fait pas partie d'un array LVM bien sûr)[/edit]

----------

